# budgie talk



## pixie (May 28, 2008)

hi, i own a budgie he's male, was just wondering i have been told that females are more likely to talk rather than the male? and was wondering if there was any truth in it?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hi im not sure about, what colour is your budgie,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## pixie (May 28, 2008)

he's blue, very quiet little thing really, only has a cherp in the morning.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Males are more likely to talk, and will talk better if they do not have a mirror in thier cage.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I have had both male and female be able to speak, it just depends.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I got told that males generally are easier to get talking than females. But I think it depends on the Budgie really!

I have male and female, though at the minute seperate as the male's new - he's very noisy! I wouldn't deprive him of his mirror though, he's very vain and loves it


----------



## Angel44 (Feb 11, 2008)

I've heard that it's the males that speak more often. In the bigger parrots it doesn't make any difference as they can all speak equally well - if they want to


----------



## Anna I (Jul 5, 2015)

Other way around. Females almost never talk, unlike Males. They can talk!


----------



## Dawn Grantham (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi I have had both male and female talking budgies, its a male if its cere (nostrils) is blue, but this only happens when the bird reaches a certain age.


----------

